# Sound Effects used at Knotts and Universal Studios



## usrangerchick (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what sound effect they used when they jump out at you from behind a door? It has a strobe effect and a sound like screeching. Was wondering if anyone knows what that screeching sound is? Much appreciated.


----------

